# EA insists it has a ‘very good’ relationship with Sony



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*EA insists it has a ‘very good’ relationship with Sony*

Following a number of Xbox One exclusive announcements from EA at gamescom, some have speculated that the publisher is throwing in its lot with Microsoft and alienating Sony. EA Labels president says that this simply isn’t true.










The biggest news that every launch Xbox One will come complete with a free digital copy of FIFA 14. There is also Titanfall, which has been labelled one of the best games at gamescom, which is an Xbox console exclusive, as well as unique FIFA 14 features and timed-exclusive Battlefield 4 DLC.

Gibeau has now told CVG that EA is not favouring any particular platform, and that it’s relationship with Sony is “very good.”

“We’re changing nothing in our policy about being platform-agnostic,” he said. “One of the things that struck me this week is how a tactical deal with one of our platform partners has been blown out and perceived as strategic tilt – that’s a messaging error on our part. There is no strategic tilt.

“The Sony platform and the Xbox platform are both very important to us. If you look at the previous generation we did tactical deals with both Sony and Microsoft throughout the cycle. Titanfall is different, it’s an EA Partners game – everything else is platform agnostic.”

Gibeau goes on to stress that for EA it’s important that both platforms succeed, and praises Sony for their ‘exceptional’ next-gen transition.

“It’s a long cycle, and certainly there’s potential with Sony exclusivity deals too.”

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The only thing with "exclusive" games is that if the end consumer wants to play that "exclusive" game, you have to go to the console that has that "exclusive" game.. No wonder folks buy more then one console. I know folks who have a play station, xbox, and a wii.. Talk about over kill.


----------

